#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια κατεδάφισης μετά απο επιβολή προστίμου αυθαιρέτου

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα.
Σε μια οικοδομή εκανε αυτοψία η πολεοδομία, επέβαλε τα γνωστά πρόστιμα, για στέγη επι κοινοχρήστου χώρου (ταράτσας).

Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω την άποψη σας για τα εξής:
α) Εαν εντός των 30 ημερών κατεδαφίσουν την στέγη, θα πληρώσουν τα πρόστιμα? 
Απο πολεοδομία είχα απάντηση οτι μόνο τα ανέγερσης. (η στέγη κατασκευάστηκε σίγουρα προ 10 ετίας).

β) Εάν για την κατεδάφιση μετά απο επιβολή προστίμου χρειάζεται άδεια κατεδάφισης για να την κατεδαφίσουν 
γ) Εάν χρειάζεται και σε αυτή την περίπτωση (μετά απο πρόστιμο) η συνέναιση των υπολοίπων ιδιοκτητών κατα 100%

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η στέγη κατασκευάστηκε προ 10ετίας όπως αναφέρεις γιατί δεν τακτοποιείται;

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Συνάδελφε, το 80% των ιδιοκτητών δεν την θέλει γιατι εξυπηρετεί τους 2 επάνω ορόφους.

Οι 2 επάνω οι ιδιοκτήτες δεν συναινούν στο να κατεδαφιστεί, ο Κανονισμός δεν γράφει οτι για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται το 51%+ κλπ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόστιμο σε ποιον επιβλήθηκε; Αυτός στον οποίο επιβλήθηκε το πρόστιμο μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τη διαδικασία του Ν.4178/13 για τη διαγραφή του προστίμου μέσω της τακτοποίησης της αυθαιρεσίας χωρίς να απαιτείται η συναίνεση κανενός (βλ. Εγκύκλιο 4/13).

α) Πρόστιμο ανέγερσης πληρώνεται σίγουρα. 
Πρόστιμο διατήρησης πληρώνεται για όσο διάστημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει η αυθαιρεσία. 
Πού βασίστηκε η ΥΔΟΜ και σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόστιμο διατήρησης;

β) Άδεια κατεδάφισης απαιτείται πάντα είτε πρόκειται για κατεδάφιση μετά από έκθεση αυτοψίας είτε όχι.

γ) Συναίνεση απαιτείται πάντα για εργασίες σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους αλλά το 100% δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά. Στον Ν.4178/13 αναφέρει άλλα ποσοστά: "μετά από απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στον κανονισμό της οροφοκτησίας, άλλως με απλή πλειοψηφία."

----------

